# Are food plots legal on private property? Question about the 450ft law too.



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all,
I would like to plant a small food plot next year I'm just a Little confused on the legalities. I will be on my property and if I'm not making I can plant a food plot?

If I plant a food plot I have a very small area I could hunt and it puts me in a spot where I'm about 300ft fro a shed that is on a neighbors property on the lot line. Does a shed or garage fall into the 450ft rule?


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Bowfising14ft said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to plant a small food plot next year I'm just a Little confused on the legalities. I will be on my property and if I'm not making I can plant a food plot?
> 
> If I plant a food plot I have a very small area I could hunt and it puts me in a spot where I'm about 300ft fro a shed that is on a neighbors property on the lot line. Does a shed or garage fall into the 450ft rule?


450 ft. From A Occupied dwelling when using a gun. No such restriction for a bow.
Food plot shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

From my reading of the safety zone laws a barn or garage would be considered as a dwelling, but a small shed would probably not. That said, you could also negate any issue of having to be 450ft with a firearm if you have written permission from your neighbor.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bowfising14ft said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to plant a small food plot next year I'm just a Little confused on the legalities. I will be on my property and if I'm not making I can plant a food plot?
> 
> If I plant a food plot I have a very small area I could hunt and it puts me in a spot where I'm about 300ft fro a shed that is on a neighbors property on the lot line. Does a shed or garage fall into the 450ft rule?


I don't see anything written that includes a shed or separate garage in the buildings specified, unless the shed or garage is part of a farm operation.









Safety Zones Around Buildings







www.michigan.gov





*Safety Zones Around Buildings*
No person may hunt with a firearm within 450 feet of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter or occupant of the property. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms for any non-hunting purpose.

*324.40111(7) *





__





Michigan Legislature - Section 324.40111


The Michigan Legislature Website is a free service of the Legislative Internet Technology Team in cooperation with the Michigan Legislative Council, the Michigan House of Representatives, and the Michigan Senate.



www.legislature.mi.gov


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

You are good. 450 ft. from the dwelling. You can hunt closer w/ written permission from them if your concerned about being too close.


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I wasn't sure if I was missing in info that would make what I want to do a no go.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Doesn’t seem right , you can target shoot , but cannot hunt ?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, that's the law, now do not even think about a backstop, there are no guidelines.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobsbeads said:


> Doesn’t seem right , you can target shoot , but cannot hunt ?





Chessieman said:


> Yep, that's the law, now do not even think about a backstop, there are no guidelines.


Generally, when you target shoot, you are stationary and not moving around and shooting in different directions. In small game hunting, you would be moving around, possibly shooting upward, and not paying close attention to what is out in the background.


----------

